# Clothes Hanger Bird Hunting Tip?



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

How do you think this home made bird hunting tip would work for doves to pheasants....I would use it on a flu-flu so it would be spinning pretty fast....Longest shots maybe 20 yds.....Instead of a field point I would use a rubber blunt. Improvements, comments?


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Man dont up it, this is a message board not yahoo chat.


Personally I would do away with the first 90 degree bend and just bend the clotheshanger up to form a u shape with a bit longer legs. Flu flus don't speed an arrow up, they are designed to slow it down.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

neo71665 said:


> Man dont up it, this is a message board not yahoo chat.
> 
> 
> Personally I would do away with the first 90 degree bend and just bend the clotheshanger up to form a u shape with a bit longer legs. Flu flus don't speed an arrow up, they are designed to slow it down.


yeah, I know they slow the arrow down, I just meant the tip would be spinning fast. And the thing about the u shape is pretty clever! Thanks!


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Neo's Idea....


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

chris brackett did something like this on arrow affliction, and it took the wings right off the bird.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah i have made one but it has four arms with hooks on the end. If you use a rubber blunt you can drill thru it to put the arms thru, thats how i did mine. good luck!


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ncraun said:


> chris brackett did something like this on arrow affliction, and it took the wings right off the bird.


hopefully mine will achieve the same results...


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

there are some secrets about how to achieve best results..... wanna no???


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes I would like to know!:tongue:
PM sent.


----------



## AZELKHUNTER1992 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Looks good*

I recommend using a field tip instead of a rubber blunt. Only because the rubber blunt will reduce arrow speed and you will most likely hit dove or pheasant in the air hitting it with the arms more than the center of the arrow.


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

You have to have 2 90degree bends in it first one flexes second one rips em!!!!!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rut-n-Hard said:


> You have to have 2 90degree bends in it first one flexes second one rips em!!!!!!!


ladies and gentleman please welcome Chris Brackett!!!!!


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

picture this 3 or 4 wired head.... the wire comes from under neath the field point.... If you buy flu flu's at gearfrenzy.com under my page i can gaurentee this will work !!!!!! screw a wide field point in halfway into the flu flu then take a light gauge coat hanger ... cut the triangle of the hanger so that if you look at it there are three pieces the hook part and 2 bottom angled parts now its looking like a claw ... take the tappered neck of the twisted part of the wire slide it between the field point and arrow shaft ..twist the the 2 bottom peices together now tighten the head to the shaft of the arrow pinching the wire in between now twist the bottom pieces of the wire again ... now its time to shape the claw...... now straighten all the legs of the wire till it is evenly spaced like the spokes on a wheel .. now go half 2 3/4 inches up the wire and bend them 90 degrees straight up -same direction the arrow will be traveling then go 1 1/2 up from the bend you just made and bend it another 90 degrees now make sure you trim left over pieces off the second bend..... now when you hit something the first one will bend the second bend will rip there head off!!!!!! have fun and be safe !!!!! show me some pics and i will steer you if you need it!!!!


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

pic of prototype i made on season 2 photo taken by the famous BILL KONWAY


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

as you can tell there is no second bend .... you need this !!!!!! I found out monthes after this during the dove hunt!!!!!!


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

Does this help?????????


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

looks sweet Chris!! me and you should hunt together sometime!!!! lol...whens your new show comin out man i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

outdoor channel july 2011 tenitively


----------



## quick94stang (Aug 16, 2009)

Rut-n-Hard said:


> outdoor channel july 2011 tenitively


sick!! i cant wait...

say hello to my little friend!!!!!!

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g197/quick94stang/Bow Stuff/DSCI0549.jpg
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g197/quick94stang/Bow Stuff/DSCI0550.jpg


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Rut-n-Hard said:


> Does this help?????????


That helps alot. Thanks man.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

how do these look?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Jonny Boy said:


> how do these look?


they look sweet!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rut-n-Hard said:


> outdoor channel july 2011 tenitively


cant wait!! whats it called (if you dont mind telling)


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> cant wait!! whats it called (if you dont mind telling)


He should just call it "BooYah!' 



I will be watching...


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Alright bent the tips in to make more of a claw. Now they have the two 90 degree angles in them like you were saying.


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

The Brackett CLAW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Rut-n-Hard said:


> The Brackett CLAW!!!!!!!!


You know it!! These are gonna kill some birdies next weekend!!


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

what r you hunting ????


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Rut-n-Hard said:


> what r you hunting ????


Next weekend I may just have to practice on some pigeons, (legal to shoot at all times in Nebraska), to get ready for dove, quail, pheasant, ect... hunting.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

those heads are looking good man


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> those heads are looking good man


Thanks!


----------

